# u zeleného stolu



## zalacain56

Mohl bzy mi někdo pomáhat s tou větou? Context: Ten text se jmenuje:
˝Jak se mluví na Moravě?˝. 

Na Moravě se údajně mluví spisovně. Nejde o tvrzení zformulované ˝u zeleného stolu˝, naopak jde o představu lidovou, obecně rozšířenou a sdílenou rodilými mluvičími českého narodního jazyka celém našem území.

Co je v tom contextu u zeleného stolu? 
Děkuji


----------



## texpert

Toto spojení neznám a neužívám. Přesto mu _tak nějak _rozumím - zhruba jako "zformulováno chytrolíny jen tak z ničeho" (formulated by pundits out of thin air) bez praktické znalosti, jen tak u stolu.


----------



## Jana337

Typičtější než "u zeleného stolu" je "od zeleného stolu". Znám a používám - narozdíl od texperta, který však výrazu správně rozumí. 

"Rozhodnutí od zeleného stolu" je rozhodnutí učiněné bez znalosti situace a terénu. Typické použití: úředník ministerstva vydá rozhodnutí, kterým zkomplikuje život mnoha lidem jen proto, že nedokázal domyslet jeho dopady.

Konec tohoto textu vysvětluje původ výrazu.


----------



## zalacain56

Dobře!!! Už chápu. Děkuji


----------



## werrr

To nemusí být nutně rozhodnutí bez znalosti. Je to prostě rozhodnutí pouze na nějakém administrativním základě.

Hodně se to používá ve sportu. Tam “u zeleného stolu” znamená na základě rozhodnutí jury:

vyhrát/prohrát u zeleného stolu ~ vyhrát/prohrát kontumačně (na základě rozhodnutí jury)


----------

